# What is the white material all your jigs and fences are made of?



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

I've tried the white cutting board plastic for runners buts pretty soft. What is that stuff you use for fences, jigs, etc and where can I get it? I have a few ideas for jigs and using hardwood wouldn't be good because of expansion/contraction.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Paulcomi - take a look at the following thread:

http://routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=243


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul
Like you I always try to save a buck or two when it comes to buying stock.
I tried to do the same thing and buy the same plastic that OakPark sales and I ran into the price block.
You can find it in 1/4",3/8",1/2" and up ,in 4ft x 4ft or 4ft x 8ft but it's NOT cheap and if you don't mind dropping 95.oo to 300.oo per.+ go for it.
That why I would stick with the OakPark jigs for now.
You can find a outlet for the plastic in the yellow pages (under Plastic )
My son runs a shop for Car-Toys and they use it from time to time and once I got a small left over for 25.oo bucks , it was 1/2" x 18" x 21" ,so to say you may want to drop a dime and call around in your town you may find some also.
The clear plastic is Not slick like the milk white and the milk white machines well.

Good Luck
Bj


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

Its not so much that I'm cheap but I'm a woodworker and making my own jigs often enables me to make something that is better tailored for my needs. Today, I found the white 3/4" thick material in 4" wide x 24" long and made two jigs for $28.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul
Unlike you I am a cheap SOB and I like to make my own jigs too, like you.
Maybe you and I should get some and then cut to order and sell them on the Net.
I'm sure you would get many orders, bulk is the key and I'm sure you know that.
Not to step on OakPark sales ,but just sell the blank stock only, for jigs.
Maybe ask Mark and Bob and Rick if you can put a link on the Router Forum.
Just a thought.

ô¿ô DEX on the http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win2000

Have a good one
Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul
Just a link you may want to read.


http://www.routerforums.com/faq.php?faq=rfcom_faq_item#faq_2d4


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paulcomi, I don't believe you got an exact answer to your question. The guys use HDPE (High Density PolyEthelene) for building the jigs. Another good choice is UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a quick note 
See the post from Gilbear and the link on that post.


Bj


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Woodcraft offers pre-packaged cut offs of UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight). It comes in 3lbs and 6lbs weights. #lbs is $11.99 and 6lbs is $21.99.
I have found many useful pieces in the 6lbs packages. I have made both fences and jigs from them. Not cheap but it doesn't cost a fortune either.

scrollwolf


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

I bought some UHMW yesterday from eBay. 
1" x 4" x 4 feet cost me $13.49 and it's enough for 2 fences. I also bought a 3/4" thick piece for jigs.
I bought from this eBay store: http://stores.ebay.com/WEPlastics

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks scrollwoft

Just placed a order for the 4 1/2 lb. bag.


http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4299
http://www.woodcraft.com/search/search.aspx?query=UHMW

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some feed back

I order one of the 4 1/2lb., I got it today
Buyer beware thing....you get what you pay for.... 
I got one that was 3/4" thick x 4" wide x 24" long and one 1/4" thick x 3" wide x 22" long and one that is 1/4" thick x 1 1/4" wide and 30" long and the other one was just junk cut off,to small to use for anything..spacers maybe.

I guess eBay maybe the place to get what you want 
Not the pig in a poke plastic bag thing..


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, not having the chance to see before you buy is always risky. Having looked at the bags I can tell you that some are real values and others are many small pieces only suitable for spacer applications. I would avoid this type of purchase unless you are buying in person and see what you are getting.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got."


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> " Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got."


 Gee I really like that quote...

Ed


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's good one Ed hahahahaha

Thanks, may I use it from time to time ?
Looks like I may need it, If I keep on buying pig in poke items..
That I do from time to time hahahahaha....

Bj


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> It's good one Ed hahahahaha
> 
> Thanks, may I use it from time to time ?
> Looks like I may need it, If I keep on buying pig in poke items..
> ...


 I have to be honest, it is not mine but was so good... I like to think of this when I buy that "bargin" that isn't or some junk off ebay... helps me to keep a good positive feeling remembering all the really good deals I have gotten.

This was from a farm paper we get and was under "An Old Farmer's Advice".

A couple of others that I keep in mind:

"Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a rain dance."

"If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin'."

"The biggest troublemaker you'll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every mornin'."

and the last for the day

"Lettin' the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier then puttin' it back in."

Ed


----------

